# lizard death?



## robo mantis

My Anole lizzard is dead and i don't know how he died  i have had him for a few months he shed about a month ago but i am not sure if he was adult :? he seemed like he refused to eat the whole week and now he is dead  any ideas how he died was he sick ext.


----------



## robo mantis

no one knows :?


----------



## nickyp0

wrong forum dude


----------



## robo mantis

wow still no reply i think i am being ignored well i give up


----------



## Ian

Well, for a start you could expand slightly on what happened. And also, by the sounds of it, I don't think lizards are for you. Anoles are a very easy species to keep, and there is plenty of information online, in books, or from reptile stores.

If you didn't even know if it was adult, then I'm sorry...but you really shouldn't be keeping lizards!


----------



## robo mantis

fine them i'll stick with mantids even know i have none at the moment.


----------



## yen_saw

I agree with Ian, i have kept them couple of years ago and they even lay eggs on the soil pad. Just feed them crix and meal worm and a place for them to bask on sun lamp. Not very difficult to keep at all. I did see one anole has white stuff on his nostril which is a bad thing but he was ok two days later. Although easily stress out when you hold them, they can tolerate temperature varies from near freezing point to 100F!


----------



## robo mantis

yeah mine was under a heat lamp but his last week alive he didn't eat. it is not like i kill them on purpose or on accident


----------



## Sexi-lexi

ok so who here keeps lizards? i have a fair few, and have kept anoles in the past for sure, but just so im not stepping on toes, what was the setup of the cage like? i mean, humidity, temp, substrate, diet, ventilation, how often was the water changed, length (if you didn't know the age) sex, was it handled, was it sharing its cage communally?

anyone of these things or combinations of a few can cause lizard illness and or death. If you post up just these basic facts then we'll be better able to establish a cause, if any, mate it could just be that some animals get old and die, its but its happens....


----------



## Sexi-lexi

oh and another one, did it have UV or not and what strength UV?

also slightly more disturbing is if you still have it about, im not sure when this thread started, but look for a possible discolouration on the underbelly of the animal, this can be indicative of organ failure if any occoured.. morbid yes, but if you find out why it died it will stop it happening again in the future now...


----------



## robo mantis

ok thanks it was a while back though


----------

